

The Future of the Internet: Year 2020 - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/01/28/the-future-of-the-internet-year-2020-essay/

======
mapu
I think your expectations of what's to come in 9 years time is similar to
people in the 80's expecting the world to be similar to The Jetsons when we
hit the year 2000.

One thing I must point out is that, you think Facebook will cease to exist in
9 years time? What draws you to that kind of conclusion?

Another thing with your wording, you seem to be confusing "the internet" with
"the web". You might want to look a little further into that before handing in
your paper.

